# Albany, NY Hey!!!



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

RomeBeta32 said:


> Hey I am Chad. 24, Married with a beautiful son and daughter. Just moved to Albany, NY from Spokane, WA. Been boarding for a few years now, and do not know any mountains around here. I will for sure be looking for riding buddies around the area. If you know some good mountains let me know! Counting down the days til snowfall!


As far as the East Coast is concerned you're in a pretty good spot for snowboarding. You're right in the middle of some of the best hills. You've got Gore, White Face, Jay Peak, Killington, Smuggler's Noth, Stowe...There are others but it wouldnt make sense to drive south.


----------

